# Is this my tip?



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Someone left a huge Redbull in my backseat. Is this my tip from them?


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

Depends if unopened = tip, if empty = paxhole.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Youburr said:


> Depends if unopened = tip, if empty = paxhole.


It was unopened so I guess it's a tip.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

The slobbering Italian snooker thought you needed more energy to get the job done.


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

You should report it. Potential $15 windfall.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> The slobbering Italian snooker thought you needed more energy to get the job done.


You may want to read some of my older post. You know how I made a living


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> You may want to read some of my older post. You know how I made a living


Deuce Bigelow? Is that you?


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> Deuce Bigelow? Is that you?


Yeah for short they call me DB which stands for dic' big


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Deuce Bigelow? Is that you?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> Yeah for short they call me DB which stands for dic' big


Now that's a vanity plate!


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> View attachment 409420


I did have a request one time to dress up as a cop at a private party.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

I'm down with the return it for $15 plan.... Then go buy yourself another for $5... $10 profit!! That's your tip...


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Dekero said:


> I'm down with the return it for $15 plan.... Then go buy yourself another for $5... $10 profit!! That's your tip...


I'm not sure if they let you return this for a refund. I'm not even sure where they bought it.


----------



## producemanjames (Jun 20, 2018)

A pax hole left a CBD Vape pen in my car the other night. Some tip. Tossed it into the trash


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> The slobbering Italian snooker thought you needed more energy to get the job done.


Look under your car in the mornings &#128514;


----------

